# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 275 liter (~73 gal) tank



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

Heres some pics of my 3 month old tank. It is a "Amazon region" -tank.









I've made the hood for 12*18 W fluorescent tubes and the base myself



























The layout:
1. Ceratophyllum demersum
2. Cabomba caroliana
3. Cabomba piauhyensis
4. Eichornia azurea
5. Alternanthera reinickii
6. Heteranthera zosterifolia
7. a piece of Mangrove wood
8. Myriophyllum aquaticum
9. Myriophyllum matogrossense
10. Echinodorus peruensis
11. Echinodorus tenellus

Pi = surfase thingie that keeps the surface clear. You name it.
L = heater

Fish:
1*Pterophyllum scalare
7*Hyphessobrycon rosaceus
7*Corydoras sterbai
4*Parotocinclus jumbo (aka Pitbull pleco)

Ferts:
Tetra InitialSticks, JBL 7 Kugeln, PMDD, DIY-CO2

***

All comments are welcome! What do you think I should change ?


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

Heres some pics of my 3 month old tank. It is a "Amazon region" -tank.









I've made the hood for 12*18 W fluorescent tubes and the base myself



























The layout:
1. Ceratophyllum demersum
2. Cabomba caroliana
3. Cabomba piauhyensis
4. Eichornia azurea
5. Alternanthera reinickii
6. Heteranthera zosterifolia
7. a piece of Mangrove wood
8. Myriophyllum aquaticum
9. Myriophyllum matogrossense
10. Echinodorus peruensis
11. Echinodorus tenellus

Pi = surfase thingie that keeps the surface clear. You name it.
L = heater

Fish:
1*Pterophyllum scalare
7*Hyphessobrycon rosaceus
7*Corydoras sterbai
4*Parotocinclus jumbo (aka Pitbull pleco)

Ferts:
Tetra InitialSticks, JBL 7 Kugeln, PMDD, DIY-CO2

***

All comments are welcome! What do you think I should change ?


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

what can I say?
I like it!


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

very nice tank & setup!









My only comment would be that the left side of the driftwood has too much of a vertical line the way that it is placed, that with the foreground ending at the same spot almost draws a line right down the center of the tank. Maybe off-set the two, or rotate the driftwood!

I would love to see the inside of your canopy, you must have it very organized to get 12 bulbs in it!

Great job


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Do you plant on placing any plants on the front left side ?

Also I would think about some longer thick leave plants in the left corner.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> very nice tank & setup!
> ...


Thanks for your comments, ekim. I've been thinking about rotating the driftwood so that the lower end would be hidden in between the Heterenthera and Myriophyllum.

About the left side: I'm going to let the Eichornia in the background grow and move the Alternanthera a bit forward. As the Cabombas will grow (they have really surprised me how slow growers they are!) they are going to reach till the front glass in the corner.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> I would love to see the inside of your canopy, you must have it very organized to get 12 bulbs in it!


I'll be taking some pics later this week, cause I'm writing an article on my homepage about building a lamp like this.

[This message was edited by Sami on Tue April 01 2003 at 03:55 AM.]


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dr.Jay:
> Do you plant on placing any plants on the front left side ?


Intesionaly no. The reason why I have this area plant free is that I have some Corydoras in there and I'm going to get some more. They just love to dig and search for food on sand. I may let the E. tenellus spread some runners there, but most of the area will remain plant free.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dr.Jay:
> Also I would think about some longer thick leave plants in the left corner.


I've thought about putting a stem of Gymnocoronis spilanthoides in between Alternanthera and Cabombas. But I haven't found any from Finland sofar.


----------



## tuvia (Apr 19, 2003)

hi nice tank i would like to know from which material you made the light hood of and how did you build it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

I was looking at your tank again and thought about quick tip for you. When taking pictures next time, cover the front of your light fixture or even move the camera a bit higher so you don't see the light coming out from DIY light strip.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by tuvia:
> hi nice tank i would like to know from which material you made the light hood of and how did you build it?


Hi,

I will post this forum detailed instructions for making this kind of light hood later this week. Briefly: I attached 12 lamps on a 5 mm thick aluminium sheet and then covered it with some 1 mm thick metal sheet. Because of positions of the lamps, I didn't put reflectors to it.

-Sami-


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dr.Jay:
> I was looking at your tank again and thought about quick tip for you. When taking pictures next time, cover the front of your light fixture or even move the camera a bit higher so you don't see the light coming out from DIY light strip.


Thanks for your tip Dr.Jay. As you may see, I've tried to dissolve the light coming to camera, by cutting parts of the pics. Not too good looking









PS. Now it seems that I will not be able to take photos for the AB contest







I wont't get a camera.

-Sami-


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Thanks for your tip Dr.Jay. As you may see, I've tried to dissolve the light coming to camera, by cutting parts of the pics.


Sami,

I noticed that but you could still see "overexposure" in top portion even after cropping the picture.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Very nice tank, Sami! I especially like the choice of plants.

My suggestion: if you want the fish to give some free space for swimming:
either move the tenellus to the middle (perhaps golden ratio), or leave the free space in the middle. That way the bare parts of the gravel wonÂ´t attract the eye too much.

Congratulations on the canopy!

Wow, Ekim! What an eye for detail!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> Wow, Ekim! What an eye for detail!


I learned from the master_(you)_


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

Check this out:
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8006023812&m=7656033603

-Sami-


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------

